# Measurements for the gesshin ino hon-kasumi gyutos



## JBroida (Jul 25, 2011)

I just posted the measurements for these knives on our site... you can find them here:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=gesshin+ino+hon-kasumi


----------



## tk59 (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are surprisingly thin where it counts! I esp. like the 270...


----------



## Iceman91 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking knives!


----------

